# How long does it take for Zoloft to reach its final effect



## _Nick_ (Nov 5, 2011)

I was on Cymbalta(120mg)+Wellbutrin(300mg) for 1 year and it quite deacreased my DP/DR but I wanted to try with other antidepressants to see if they will work better.

I'm now on Zoloft(100mg)+Wellbutrin(300mg) for 1 month and my DP/DR got worse than ever before. Really about 10 times worse. What do you think, should I still wait and see if Zoloft will take its effect after awhile or after 1 month I should already expect the effect??


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think zoloft is a 4 to 8 week med. So give it more time, can always ask the pharmacit but most ssri/ssnri are 4 to 6, sometimes 8 weeks for full effect


----------

